# Roomette too small for 2 kids?



## Amy H (Mar 30, 2016)

First time train traveler so pardon my ignorance. Im traveling alone with my 2 daughters from South Florida to NYC. Was thinking of getting a roomette and letting the 4 and 7 year olds share a bunk. Apparently I am not allowed to do that. The price difference is huge. Amtrak wants me to get a bedroom instead, and its about 800$ more. Is there any way to pay for an adult ticket for one of the kids and just bring them into the room with us? Thanks for any advice. Amy


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 30, 2016)

Did you try the booking online? If so, try calling them instead. I'd think they'd allow two kids that young to travel in the same roomette with you.


----------



## willem (Mar 30, 2016)

The roomette beds are significantly narrower than a twin bed (28 inches wide). If I recall correctly, the foot of the bed in even narrower. Before trying this, I'd suggest putting the girls in a bed at home and restrict them to this width, to get an idea of what it would be like.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Did you try the booking online? If so, try calling them instead. I'd think they'd allow two kids that young to travel in the same roomette with you.


When I tired booking the 3 of us online it didnt even show a roomette or bedroom available. Just coach seats. I did call, and they said that a roomette would be too small. I would have to get a bedroom. I am just wondering if I book the roomette for me and one child, and the 2nd kid as an adult if I would be allowed to bring her into the bedroom with us, or even allowed to board if one child is assigned a seat and the other one is booked into the roomette with me. Thanks so much for any input.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 30, 2016)

Guest said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Did you try the booking online? If so, try calling them instead. I'd think they'd allow two kids that young to travel in the same roomette with you.
> ...


Just a coach seat will not allow her into your room, but a Open Sleeper seat MAY let her in though they may not allow that if they won't allow two kids anyway.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Mar 30, 2016)

willem said:


> The roomette beds are significantly narrower than a twin bed (28 inches wide). If I recall correctly, the foot of the bed in even narrower.


The foot of the bed is narrower on the single level "Viewliner" Sleepers. The Superliners are the same width the entire length of the bed.

I have seen an adult and 2 kids booked into a Roomette. I would keep calling back until you get an agent that seems to know a few things about trains. (harder and harder to do these days).


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 30, 2016)

You might be able to physically fit two kids into a single bunk on a roomette but even if you could it would be a tight fit IMO. If I were in your shoes I'd probably price out some plane tickets and if they were cheaper than a bedroom I'd fly.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 30, 2016)

Another possibility is to call and inquire about getting 2 roomettes. Many times 2 roomettes cost less than 1 bedroom. This will also allow you to each have a berth (bed). If done, be sure to ask for both rooms to be across from each other. (Example - rooms 3 & 4, not 5 & 11.)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 30, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> Another possibility is to call and inquire about getting 2 roomettes. Many times 2 roomettes cost less than 1 bedroom. This will also allow you to each have a berth (bed). If done, be sure to ask for both rooms to be across from each other. (Example - rooms 3 & 4, not 5 & 11.)


But will they sell a roomette that only has a child listed as the occupant?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 30, 2016)

I think as long as the complete reservation (for both rooms) include an adult and the rooms are across the hall, I think they will.


----------



## Ronbo (Mar 30, 2016)

Guest said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Did you try the booking online? If so, try calling them instead. I'd think they'd allow two kids that young to travel in the same roomette with you.
> ...


I like the idea of getting 2 roomettes. If your traveling dates are flexible, check out AmSnag and see what kind of deal you can find for the two. http://biketrain.net/amsnag/amSnag.php

p.s. If you are not familiar with AmSnag, and I just realized you said this is your first train trip, and are probably not, someone here can help.


----------



## Eric308 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ronbo said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Here's a working link...check it out at you can really fine tune your trip. Also, it is highly suggested you book as soon as possible. For lower fares, and also the fact you need two across from each other if you decide to go that way. Maybe you can just make one work...keep calling, get a supervisor and talk pretty.

http://biketrain.net/amsnag/amSnag.php


----------



## Ronbo (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks Eric for doing that , I know that I messed up my post. Is there anyway to delete a post if a mistake is made?


----------



## Eric308 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ronbo said:


> Thanks Eric for doing that , I know that I messed up my post. Is there anyway to delete a post if a mistake is made?


You're asking ME? I just learned how to post a link this morning.


----------



## jebr (Mar 30, 2016)

Some posts have been hidden as they were a response to a question that the person asking the question had removed. Since the initial question was removed, the answers did not make sense anymore.


----------



## KmH (Mar 30, 2016)

Ronbo said:


> Thanks Eric for doing that , I know that I messed up my post. Is there anyway to delete a post if a mistake is made?


No, but you can edit your post.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 30, 2016)

A parent and two children are bookable in a roomette. Just have to call and ask for it:





(Since it lists 4 children as permissible, it appears as a booking with only children in a room is permissible.


----------



## Randall S Sluder (Mar 31, 2016)

Amy: Follow the rules.

Although, I don't see Amtrak tossing kids off the train.

Amtrak: Stop tossing small children off the train.


----------



## willem (Mar 31, 2016)

Also, it says for a party size of one, one child is allowed. Actually, for each party size, it seems that the entire party can be children.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Mar 31, 2016)

In Ryan's post (#17), the chart refers to a Business Travel Roomette. What on earth is that? Is it a huge editing error? Or is it a category that Amtrak has been keeping us all from knowing about? :unsure:

P.S.--Not an editing error on your part, Ryan, of course. I meant Amtrak's.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 31, 2016)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> In Ryan's post (#17), the chart refers to a Business Travel Roomette. What on earth is that? Is it a huge editing error? Or is it a category that Amtrak has been keeping us all from knowing about? :unsure:


I noticed that too and intended to ask but never got around to it. That document capture left me with more questions than answers. How do you book children into their own room? How do you book four of anything into a Roomette?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 1, 2016)

To book more than 2 into any room (except 2A/2C into a Family room), you must call and speak with an agent. It can not be booked online.


----------



## Hal (Apr 1, 2016)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> In Ryan's post (#17), the chart refers to a Business Travel Roomette. What on earth is that? Is it a huge editing error? Or is it a category that Amtrak has been keeping us all from knowing about? :unsure:
> 
> P.S.--Not an editing error on your part, Ryan, of course. I meant Amtrak's.


Here is your answer:

BT (Business Travel): Accommodations for employees on company business or for employees traveling on personal business who made reservations on the train’s day of departure in the Superliner Transition Sleeping Car. Employees utilizing BT space are expected to make their own bed, remove soiled linen and leave the accommodation neat and clean. Meals are not provided and must be purchased. BT space can also be assigned to authorized Guides on a unique basis – in this case, the Guide is entitled to a complimentary meal.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 1, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> To book more than 2 into any room (except 2A/2C into a Family room), you must call and speak with an agent. It can not be booked online.


Same with booking all children. They, of course, will be subject to the unaccompanied minors policy or on a reservation with an adult.


----------



## chakk (Apr 1, 2016)

I booked a roomette many years ago on a Superliner-equipped train with two of my children (then ages 6 and 8) in the same room with me with no problem. They slept in the upper bunk "feet to feet" while I slept in the lower bunk with no complaints on their part about the available space for each of them.

If an agent told the OP that the space would be too small he/she should ask to speak to a supervisor to ram that reservation through.


----------



## NW cannonball (Apr 2, 2016)

Amy H said:


> First time train traveler so pardon my ignorance. Im traveling alone with my 2 daughters from South Florida to NYC. Was thinking of getting a roomette and letting the 4 and 7 year olds share a bunk. Apparently I am not allowed to do that. The price difference is huge. Amtrak wants me to get a bedroom instead, and its about 800$ more. Is there any way to pay for an adult ticket for one of the kids and just bring them into the room with us? Thanks for any advice. Amy


As some of the previous responders note.

You should be able to have an adult and two kids in a roomette. Should be no problem according to policy and rules and --

Any reservation clerk should know how to make it happen.


----------



## Gingee (Apr 6, 2016)

I think that is one full night on the train? We are taking that route soon also. Now when the seats are up, you only have two seats. But if you left the top one still in bed form, maybe they could play up there.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 6, 2016)

Gingee said:


> I think that is one full night on the train? We are taking that route soon also. Now when the seats are up, you only have two seats. But if you left the top one still in bed form, maybe they could play up there.


Since they are riding in a Viewliner Roomette this is an excellent idea! There is plenty of Room up top and a nice window too, unlike the "coffin" in a Superliner Roomette!


----------



## neroden (Apr 7, 2016)

To repeat what everyone else said, you should be able to book yourself and two children into the roomette for overnight. You will have to call, you can't do it online. If the agent you call doesn't know how to do it, ask to talk to their supervisor. If you can't get a supervisor, hang up and call again.


----------

